# id this chiclids from lake victoria



## logesh (Jun 16, 2008)

hi
i am new to this forum, i recently caught 2 chiclids from lake victoria.
please identify me wat is the species and name(common name).
The green chiclids is now 15cm and the Blue one is 12cm.

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1396/1 ... 532445.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1396/1 ... 532443.jpg

logesh


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm that would be very difficult, where abouts on the lake did you catch them?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm just guessing but the green/ red one looks like a haplochromis sp. red back scraper to me. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1662

The seond looks like a Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Uganda). http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1564

I see you are from the Uganda area so the second one would make sense.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The blue one may be H;sp"blue obliquidens" without any certitudes.
Just a guess
xris


----------

